# During the Spouse Visa Application



## shocktopus (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all,

During the period from the submission of the initial petition for alien relative and the hopeful ultimate granting of a visa, does anyone know whether there are any rules on travel to the USA?

I'm just wondering if I'll still be able to visit my wife whilst the application is in progress?


Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

As far as I know, this is not a problem, as long as your/hers papers are all in order to enter/exit the country.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

You should be able to visit.....
You'll probably have to show ties to your own country, just to reassure the immigration officers you're not planning to stay.
You might be asked to show a return ticket.
The important thing is to leave the country before your 1-94 runs out, to prevent problems in the future!


----------

